# Classics everyone plays



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

How about this: classics every guitar player learns. 


Funny thing though, they're usually very beginner level to learn but very very difficult to make sound good. 


Give it a go!

[video=youtube_share;pL4zqWBlz4Q]http://youtu.be/pL4zqWBlz4Q[/video]


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

you guys are having way too much fun!


House of the Rising Son

Stairway to Heaven

?


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Brown eyed girl. easy to learn the chords but to play like the original with ALL the fills it is a lot more difficult.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It depends on the type of music being played, of course. Here are a couple from the Country genre.

Folsom Prison - Johnny Cash
Forever and Ever Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Another song I hear butchered and great versions of is....
Wonderfull tonight by Eric Clapton


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

One I've heard murdered so many times, Act Naturally. I think it has about 2 1/2 chords and they still screw it up.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Mustang Sally - I hate to play it and even though I have a strict "no Mustang Sally or Brown-eyed Girl" policy I have had to bend a few times.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Too many people butcher Sweet Home Alabama, c'mon people, every band plays this song. If you can't play it decently, leave it in the basement. Hit me with your best shot, is another that every top 40 classic rock band knows, but seldomly pulls it off.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I watched a band at Commonwealth Stadium. It was on a sidewalk stage for the Pre game show; 

They did a cover of Fast as you by Dwight Yokham. 

This is not a hard song, but man that particular band........................

Come to think of it, that reminds me of another very easy to learn but hard to make sound good song......

Suspicious Minds either the Elvis original or Dwight's cover.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Sunshine of your Love - Cream

pretty basic riff, everybody knows it, easy to play, but real tricky to make it sound right. There's a groove and you've got to be right on it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Baconator said:


> Mustang Sally - I hate to play it and even though I have a strict "no Mustang Sally or Brown-eyed Girl" policy I have had to bend a few times.


yup...that and All right now.
Mississippi Queen is up there (down there) as well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm usually a pacifist, but anyone who plays "Silly Love Songs" should be shot along with the person(s) who requested it. Hey, I can fantasize can't I.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Love this cover. You have the rhythm down. I would be dancing like a wild woman to this. I love this song. I like the Van Halen version the best! You did a great job though!


----------

